# PPI



## jeb6294 (Nov 1, 2006)

"the other board"'s Status

Hey, "the other board"'s up again...unless of course you actually want to post something.

Hmmmm, that's odd, the only new posts on there are from people raving about how great "the other board"'s study materials were.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2006)

i thought they waited until after the results were released to start there fake "How to pass threads"

1- Buy every book you can from PPI

2. Buy a few more books from PPI

3. Sing up for the Exam Cafe, even though it sucks

4. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 1, 2006)

I got a survey from "the other board". One of the questions was something like, "what were some terms on the exam that you didn't recognize?". I responded that my legally binding agreement with the NCEES made it clear I was not to divulge ANY content from the exam.

The last question said they quite often hire independent engineers to serve as consultants, and asked if I'd be interested. Sounds like their doing a little fishing.


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 1, 2006)

I answered the same survey and told them to eat shit and bark at the moon as far as that terminology quesion was concerned. No way was I going there! I can't believe they asked that question in their survey.

About the fishing, I thought it was odd that they would ask that question of someone that's obviously not yet a PE. Weird. Seems like they'd want advisors that were PE's? Since the entire point of Lindberg's existence is to help people attain that status? (while making money per the : USA : way.)


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2006)

PPI love fest

Check out this thread, gushing about the virtues of PPI.

:dddd:


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 1, 2006)

^---- :rotfl:


----------



## Mike1144 (Nov 1, 2006)

> About the fishing, I thought it was odd that they would ask that question of someone that's obviously not yet a PE.


Seems they just want people who have seen the test. Who cares if you passed it.

Didn't Kaplan get into trouble years ago with their SAT review books?


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 1, 2006)

So far I have seen, there is only one possible, plausible post since the exam. Seems everyone has left that boat. Kinda sad in a way.


----------



## ferryg (Nov 2, 2006)

Is it legitimate for me to blast someone who posted on "the other board"...saying something really stupid and ridiculous?

...or should I just leave it alone and allow them to get away with it? I'm still trying to gauge the personalities of the regulars on THIS message board. I realize that it is probably wrong to say something inflammatory, but sometimes the people over there really make me angry.

I'm glad I stumbled across this board...I am getting a LOT more from this place then I ever did at "the other board".

ld timer:


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 2, 2006)

Just like in life, it may be best to keep your mouth shut. You might not know who your dealing with...

You can, however, post the link and we can all form our own "opinions"....


----------



## ferryg (Nov 2, 2006)

Perhaps I'll follow your advice....it is in fact a small world...and it would probably just cause more trouble than it's worth. I guess I was just looking for the go ahead from somebody...and was looking to get turned loose on "the other board" and their message board.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2006)

Blu is right, no reason to fan the fire.

The reason this board was started was to have an alternative to all of the "holier than thou" attitudes that were going on over there.

We make comments to each other over here, but it is always light hearted (or meant to be) and no one flames or fights just to cause a rift.

We don't need that.

That board used to get me fired up too, but I just ignore that part.

For them to get you mad, it must have been one of the WHOPPING 4 posts that have been made there since it re-opened.

LOL.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 2, 2006)

Look for fudgepump, sic him on em'. LOL.

I think they banned him long ago.


----------



## ferryg (Nov 2, 2006)

Alright...it's settled then. However...if my son hangs himself in his prison cell...or is shot by a police officer....is struck by a bolt of lighting.....then I'm going to BLAME SOME OF THE PEOPLE ON THAT BOARD!!! Then I don't forgive.

That being said....you're probably right about them. Maybe it WAS the lack of stupid posts (about four as you correctly point out) that made me upset...I wasn't numbed to all the stupidity that more posts would have caused.


----------



## Fudgey (Nov 2, 2006)

> Look for fudgepump, sic him on em'. LOL.
> I think they banned him long ago.


You rang? 

They banned me for violating the non-disclosure agreement that says I can't talk about my lunch there.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2006)

even though I own my share of ppi stuff

pi:


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 2, 2006)

I shall second that!!! :+1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

> > Look for fudgepump, sic him on em'.  LOL.
> > I think they banned him long ago.
> 
> 
> ...


Wooohoooo ... guess what I am having for lunch today !!! 

Actually, I will probably end up getting one of those fancy-smanshy sandwiches at Panera Bread Co. I can get another cup of coffee that way ... :rotfl:

I still can't believe the "the other board" moderators deleted my post about Wally from Dilbert having a ham sandwich and it being the best part of his day. :"the other board":

Puhlease!

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2006)

I know what you mean jr,

they leave some stuff on there that is very questionable, but take down the innocent fun stuff.

Fact is, it's their board to run as they please. They want to keep a very professional board (not that it is) and only have the topics on the board about the exams, and exam prep. There is nothing wrong with that approach, it's just not the approach here.

I think, and I might be speaking for alot of the folks here at EB.com, that having a board where you can do both, get exam advice, and converse with people in the same situation as yourself, is nice.

It brings a certain amount of comfort knowing others are feeling the same way that you are with the exam process.

If talking about sandwiches is what helps bring that comfort, than so be it.

That's my opinion.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 6, 2006)

> Actually, I will probably end up getting one of those fancy-smanshy sandwiches at Panera Bread Co. I can get another cup of coffee that way ...


We've got a Panera bread around here. It's really good, I didn't know it was such a big chain.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

> > Actually, I will probably end up getting one of those fancy-smanshy sandwiches at Panera Bread Co. I can get another cup of coffee that way ...?
> 
> 
> We've got a Panera bread around here. It's really good, I didn't know it was such a big chain.


VTEnviro --

First time I ate at Panera was this summer when I was up in New England for vacation. When I was in Nashua, NH there was a Panera around the corner from the hotel. The coffee and breakfast was completely awesome. A week later, I was in the Boston area (Haverhill-Andover area actually) where a Panera was located off the Interstate in Andover. Again, completely awesome coffee and breakfast.

I was sad to have to come back to Florida, thinking I would miss out on that experience. Within a month of coming back from vacation, one of my younger (and hipper) colleagues pointed out that a Panera had opened up about 3 miles from my office 

So, I guess Panera is expanding. I like their coffee - better than Starbucks. The service is a lot better too - fewer snobs.

Regards,

JR


----------



## Hill William (Nov 6, 2006)

> > Actually, I will probably end up getting one of those fancy-smanshy sandwiches at Panera Bread Co. I can get another cup of coffee that way ...?
> 
> 
> We've got a Panera bread around here. It's really good, I didn't know it was such a big chain.


We even have them in WV :true:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 6, 2006)

Panera has some of the best french onion soup out there, even worth eating as its own meal ,, also you can get it in one of those 5,000 calorie bread bowl (my recommendation)


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 6, 2006)

Panera Bread is where I did more than 50% of my studying for the exam.

I'd go up there, wheel in my crate on wheels, and drink coffee until I would shake. I'd take up a whole booth on my own, nobody would bother me, I'd go up there for hours.

The library was my other place, but it doesn't have coffee and food.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 6, 2006)

Do all the Panera's have free wireless internet? I never eat there but several people I went to school with always studied/ate there and used the internet. Ive heard nothing but good things about the place although Ive never eaten it (and its only 5 minutes from my house).


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2006)

> Do all the Panera's have free wireless internet?  I never eat there but several people I went to school with always studied/ate there and used the internet.  Ive heard nothing but good things about the place although Ive never eaten it (and its only 5 minutes from my house).


FusionWhite --

I think they all do have wireless - I think it is part of thier marketing strategy.

I also spent the majority of my time preparing/studying in Panera Bread. That place is the bomb - prices are reasonable too considering quality of what you are getting. :bow:

Regards,

JR


----------

